# R.I.P little one you tryed your best



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i can still remember the first day i saw you running round the tub were your egg shell lay, and i can remember keep telling you to stay still as you kept turning the other eggs , it was only when i finaly cought you i relised you wasnt the same as the others ,your little eye and big eye , your face slightly deformed and your little legs spraweld. you were so special and i tryed my best to help you drink ,eat ,but you didnt want any of it .seeing your little tiny body lay lifeless this afternoon has broke my heart. you were a little star. your now at rest little one , my little star ,your with your 2 brother and sister now in lizard heaven . my your little soul be at peace .ill remember you allways .bye for now little sand gecko my star 

heres a pick of my little star alive 









and sadly today 23/08/2010 her little body lifeless 









R.I.P . TAKE CARE LOVE YA XXX


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> i can still remember the first day i saw you running round the tub were your egg shell lay, and i can remember keep telling you to stay still as you kept turning the other eggs , it was only when i finaly cought you i relised you wasnt the same as the others ,your little eye and big eye , your face slightly deformed and your little legs spraweld. you were so special and i tryed my best to help you drink ,eat ,but you didnt want any of it .seeing your little tiny body lay lifeless this afternoon has broke my heart. you were a little star. your now at rest little one , my little star ,your with your 2 brother and sister now in lizard heaven . my your little soul be at peace .ill remember you allways .bye for now little sand gecko my star
> 
> heres a pick of my little star alive
> image
> ...


 
ahhhhh bless you xx I read through your thread the other day Im so sorry your lil baby didnt make it its sounds like you did everything that was possible... sometimes things just arent meant to be thinking of you xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

hi thank you . it was so hard to bury her i couldnt even find a box small enough. least shes at rest now


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P little one, rest easy. xx


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

r.i.p sorry for your loss x


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you all for your kind replies, means allot ,i know some people have said o its only a baby ,but its a baby ive incubated for 75-80 days ive ,tryed to help it eat and drink. o i saw wish she was still here she was such a little cutie bless her.


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> thank you all for your kind replies, means allot ,i know some people have said o its only a baby ,but its a baby ive incubated for 75-80 days ive ,tryed to help it eat and drink. o i saw wish she was still here she was such a little cutie bless her.


I know how you feel. It's hard losing a baby you've incubated and done everything for. Our thoughts are with you xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you monitor , her days with me will be with me forever that nobody can take from me ,


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> thank you monitor , her days with me will be with me forever that nobody can take from me ,


You're very welcome. If you need to talk about it to anyone Im only a PM away =) At least you gave her a good life no matter how short. I hope you're doing okay. xxx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks hun , and thank you for your comments . its nice to speak to people who feel the same about animals . like you say no matter how short there life is with us it still means something .its like sunday i had to bury a rabbit dont know whos it was but looked like it had been chased and had a heart attact or fit .most people round here would of thrown it in the bin or left it .but i couldnt i had to bury is and also move it as its something i wouldnt of liked a kid to see seems like these past few days have been surrounded by death


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> thanks hun , and thank you for your comments . its nice to speak to people who feel the same about animals . like you say no matter how short there life is with us it still means something .its like sunday i had to bury a rabbit dont know whos it was but looked like it had been chased and had a heart attact or fit .most people round here would of thrown it in the bin or left it .but i couldnt i had to bury is and also move it as its something i wouldnt of liked a kid to see seems like these past few days have been surrounded by death


Aw you poor soul  It's nice that people like you have the decency to bury animals, even if not yours. I would have done the same. I hope the rest of your baby leo's grow to have happy and healthy lives (as Im sure they will with you)  xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you yer ,im not the kind of person to leave animals, my garden will be a pet cematry soon lol with all the pets ive had lol . and there sand geckos not leos lol


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> thank you yer ,im not the kind of person to leave animals, my garden will be a pet cematry soon lol with all the pets ive had lol . and there sand geckos not leos lol


lol im the same!! Ohh lol :blush:blush: haha sorry! I hope your sand geckos are all well and healthy =) I've got cats,fish,lizards, guinea pigs,rabbits everything out the back lol!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol yer me to, 4 eggs left incubating,i have 8 sand gecko babys ,and 7 adult sand geckos ,also my big boy spot hes a leopard gecko thats been through 2 opperations as hes had growths on his man hood , i have tropical fish,endlers,clown loaches and corys. i have molly moo which is my german shepherd dog, and jake my hahns macaw and saba my african grey .:2thumb:


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

aawww.. Poor thing! Well I hope the ones left incubating and all of the others are well. I love sand geckos. They're lush.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this  RIP little one..


----------

